# Every Friday Night Jupiter, Fl....Car Meet w/ dB Drag



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

We have added a Dyno to our event Presented by Mobile Dyno Solutions to our roster


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

Canceled due to location issues. Workin on a new venue will know shortly. The show qwill go on


----------

